# URL aus Zahlen



## Psychodelics (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich frage mich, ob es nicht irgendwie möglich ist, eine URL aus Zahlen zu haben, würde gerne jetzt vor Jahreswechsel die Seite
http://2010.de
reservieren und auf der Seite berichten, dass das Jahr 2010 nach meiner Website benannt wurde 
Und natürlich dazu n Wikipedia Eintrag und alles was noch dazu gehört.

Gruß, Adnan


P.S.: Das hier ist mein 50. Beitrag und ich gehe über in die Silber-Mitgliedschaft 

*Ach und noch was, mit dem Suchbegriff "URL aus Zahlen" erziele ich bei Google keine passenden Treffer, also wird dieser Beitrag Top-Platzierung bei Google erreichen*


----------



## Maik (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

http://01188.com/ 



> Alles, was Sie brauchen – jederzeit verfügbar





Diese Domain hab ich  vor etlichen Jahren auf dem Heckspoiler eines F1-Boliden gesehen. Ich glaube beim "BMW WilliamsF1 Team" war's, als dort noch Ralf Schumacher im Cockpit saß.

Jetzt aber hurtig, bevor dir noch  jemand vor Jahresfrist die Wunsch-Domain vor der Nase wegschnappt ;-)

mfg Maik


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin,



Psychodelics hat gesagt.:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich frage mich, ob es nicht irgendwie möglich ist, eine URL aus Zahlen zu haben, würde gerne jetzt vor Jahreswechsel die Seite
> http://2010.de
> reservieren und auf der Seite berichten, dass das Jahr 2010 nach meine Website benannt wurde



Da hättest du früher aus dem Mustopf steigen müssen, spätestens am 23.10.2009 um 8:59

....denn:


			
				denic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Domain "2010.de" ist bereits registriert


----------



## Psychodelics (30. Dezember 2009)

01188.com kommt mir irgendwie vertraut vor, ich glaub wegen dieser einen Hotline...  

Hatte mal gehört, dass es mittlerweile möglich ist, kannte aber bis dato keine Seite, bei der die URL aus Zahlen besteht.

Komisch, dass ich keine Treffer erziele bei Google, wenn ich nach "URL aus Zahlen" suche...

Wie ärgerlich. Die Seite http://2010.de ist auch schon weg... 

und http://2010.com auch


----------

